

Show HN: We ALSO made an addictive way to browse pictures on reddit - goo
http://imgist.com

======
goo
Although Imgist has been technically launched for nearly 9 months by now, I am
surprised and delighted to see that mongout.com doing a very similar thing,
and making headlines here on HN.

A few of the things that I hope sets Imgist apart is that it preloads
everything for a very speedy experience, and it lets you browse by date. It
also lets you collect your favorites in an account.

I hope HN gets a kick out of this, as it's been a great experience for the
small group of us using it over the past several months, and it seems like
it's the flavor of the day.

------
gideonwald
I want to add my voice here. I've been using imgist for six months or so; I
went through a phase where I'd spend an hour a day on it. I browse a little
bit less recently because work has gotten busier, but I found it to be an
extremely painless (and somewhat addictive) to catch up on content I'd missed.

